# Frogs & Toads > Tree Frogs >  My friend needs some help

## nciszd

This is what she sent me

he's kinda dark and not really cuddling up to himself right when he sleeps now and he is awake some during the last two days
And he doesn't seem to be eating. 

12 x 12 x 10 and its a closed bin thing with holes for ventilation.  Been leaving crickets for him every night dusted in my same 80:20 calcium and vitamin mixture.  I sold one to a customer like a month or more ago and his is doing fine so I ordered another one and this one doesn't seem to be doing great from when I got him

Greathousefarm.com calcium and green multivitamins

I'll get as much info as I can, she's only had him a week though.

----------


## Amy

What kind of substrate is he in?  If she wants to do a temporary quarantine type set up, damp unprinted paper towel works best, changed every couple of days.  Whatever is in there now looks like it could accidentally get munched down.  

Red eyes take time to adjust, it's best cover 3+ sides of the enclosure and give them peace and quiet.  What are her temps and humidity at?  Does he have a branch that he could escape the wetness of the substrate if he wishes?

She could also bowl feed (1.5 inch deep smooth glass bowl, they cannot get traction to jump/climb out) and keep a close eye on how many crickets are in there.  Wish her luck for me!  Sometimes these reds can be quite stubborn when adjusting to a new home.

----------


## nciszd

I'll make this a little harder. It's a pet store. I know this person, she's awesome and tries her hardest to do right for all her animals. 

I'll forward your message! Thank you for your quick response

1 Corn Snake - Shadow
1 Parakeet - Aspyn
1 Leopard Gecko - Ginger
3 Fire Bellied Toad - Heck if I know
3 E Hermit Crabs - Yui, Stacy, and Crabby
1 Bearded Dragon - Falkor

We are Krazy and we know it!

----------


## nciszd

Here's her last message to me

Its like care fresh but its called cozy and clean.  Ive been using it with all my animals for a long time.  Did you explain to her that this is at a shop?  Not sure if I should move him or leave him be.  Im so afraid to stress it out more. Its 77 degrees and I mist it 6-7 times a day.  my hygrometer is at home but Im sure its up 90% +

1 Corn Snake - Shadow
1 Parakeet - Aspyn
1 Leopard Gecko - Ginger
3 Fire Bellied Toad - Heck if I know
3 E Hermit Crabs - Yui, Stacy, and Crabby
1 Bearded Dragon - Falkor

We are Krazy and we know it!

----------


## Amy

Honestly, if you can't effectively reduce his stress level, it's not going to help him much.  90+% humidity is a little high, I keep my red's humidity between 70 and 80%, misting 1-3 times a day depending on ambient humidity.  Makes a lot more sense now that you say it's at a pet store.

----------


## nciszd

Yeah, she just got him in though, so she's worried. She just got him 1 week ago. She's at least got him isolated, so that'll help his stress. I'll let her know about the humidity. 

1 Bearded Dragon - Falkor
1 Sand Boa - Rohan
1 Hedgehog - Rosie
1 Pacman Frog - Legolas
1 Tokay Gecko - Buddy 
1 Corn Snake - Shadow
1 Parakeet - Aspyn
4 Leopard Geckos - Ginger, Blizz, Arwen, and our mbd baby Gimli
3 Crested Geckos - Frodo, Smeagol, and Rocket
3 Fire Bellied Toad - Fatty and I don't know the other two! 

We are Krazy and we know it!

----------


## nciszd

Getting him isolated, sorry. I'm sending her every message 

1 Bearded Dragon - Falkor
1 Sand Boa - Rohan
1 Hedgehog - Rosie
1 Pacman Frog - Legolas
1 Tokay Gecko - Buddy 
1 Corn Snake - Shadow
1 Parakeet - Aspyn
4 Leopard Geckos - Ginger, Blizz, Arwen, and our mbd baby Gimli
3 Crested Geckos - Frodo, Smeagol, and Rocket
3 Fire Bellied Toad - Fatty and I don't know the other two! 

We are Krazy and we know it!

----------


## nciszd

What else can he have besides crickets? Before I shove my foot in my mouth. Lol, I've always seen flightless fruit flies being recommended, but we did research for different dart frogs

1 Bearded Dragon - Falkor
1 Sand Boa - Rohan
1 Hedgehog - Rosie
1 Pacman Frog - Legolas
1 Tokay Gecko - Buddy 
1 Corn Snake - Shadow
1 Parakeet - Aspyn
4 Leopard Geckos - Ginger, Blizz, Arwen, and our mbd baby Gimli
3 Crested Geckos - Frodo, Smeagol, and Rocket
3 Fire Bellied Toad - Fatty and I don't know the other two! 

We are Krazy and we know it!

----------


## Amy

It's not a dart frog,  it's a red eyed tree frog.   They only eat fruit flies when they're really small,  otherwise small crickets should be sufficient.   The cricket I can see in the one picture looks to be the proper size.  Had he been isolated in a quiet area for the whole week?  Or she just moved him?   If she just moved him,  give him a couple more days before worrying.   He's thin,  but I don't think he's in a danger zone.

----------


## nciszd

Sorry, it's been a long couple of days. Lol, and she's isolated him now. She used peppermint spray to clean the enclosure before he went in it. Would that cause issues? She found him belly up. He's still alive, but barely

1 Bearded Dragon - Falkor
1 Sand Boa - Rohan
1 Hedgehog - Rosie
1 Pacman Frog - Legolas
1 Tokay Gecko - Buddy 
1 Corn Snake - Shadow
1 Parakeet - Aspyn
4 Leopard Geckos - Ginger, Blizz, Arwen, and our mbd baby Gimli
3 Crested Geckos - Frodo, Smeagol, and Rocket
3 Fire Bellied Toad - Fatty and I don't know the other two! 

We are Krazy and we know it!

----------


## elly

Did she clean out the enclosure after she sprayed it? Was it concentrated? I can definitely see that harming a frog. I'm not certain but I know that clove oil can euthanize an amphibian and mint is somewhat numbing at least even though it's safe for humans.

Maybe a soak in pedialyte or other unflavored electralite substance could help him flush out his system if he absorbed the peppermint. 

It may just be that the frog arrived sickly and stressed though.

----------


## Amy

Peppermint can also be used as an insecticide, I've never heard of people using that for a terrarium.

----------

